# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  i need more help!!

## Lazzo

:Frown: 
One of my Frogs, Bosh (pic below, the other pic is its food.) is sick, it stopped moving and wont eat, (Well, at least not while I'm watching.)

I fear it might die, is their anything i can do?

----------


## Tree frog maniac

Can you reword that ?

----------


## Lazzo

> Can you reword that ?


It won't eat or move from that spot. I'm afraid it'll die, what can i do?

----------


## Tree frog maniac

Ok I may be able to help you give me some more back round info what dose it's habitat look like what kind of frog is it where did u get it?

----------


## Lazzo

This is its habitat; which it shares with another toadlet, both are Great Plains Toads. Its not much to look at, i know.

I got both as eggs and raised them since, the eggs i found in the wild.

----------


## Lazzo

My frog has died.  :Frown:  Thanks for everything, though.

----------


## Carlos

Sorry for your Toad's death.  Are you using dechlorinated water?  Substrate appears flooded and that is a perfect environment for bacteria.  Would clean that up and replace with shredded coco (Plantation Soil or EcoEarth) after toad reaches 1 in. snout to vent (SVL).  Mix it so it's slightly damp ant it clumps in fist; but does not drip water out (mix with dechlorinated water). In the meantime use damp printless paper towels (4-6 layers) for substrate and change those daily.

Can use a shallow bottle cap or similar as a bath (water no higher than remaining toadlet chin) and clean/replace bath daily.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lazzo

Thank you for the advice, and I am using dechlorinated water.

----------

